# Las Vegas Nov 6-16, 2016



## NS902 (Oct 7, 2016)

Looking to rent for 7-10 days in Las Vegas. Just two seniors seeing what's out there.


----------



## LarryG (Oct 9, 2016)

*HGVC on Paradise*



NS902 said:


> Looking to rent for 7-10 days in Las Vegas. Just two seniors seeing what's out there.



I have a 1BR available at HGVC on Paradise for those days.  Would be $100 per night.  Can look at other size units if you are interested.


----------

